# Workplace Rudeness Isn't Just Toxic. It's Contagious.



## Palavra (Aug 3, 2015)

Αλιεύτηκε από το φ/β φίλης. Και εξηγεί πολλά πράγματα για κάποιες, χμ, υπηρεσίες.

If you're dealing with rude coworkers on a daily basis, chances are it's rubbing off on you and affecting your other social interactions -- not to mention your overall well-being. 

According to a recent study from the University of Florida, impolite behavior has the strong power to spread throughout the workplace, even to employees not involved in a given interaction. Plus, it can transcend the boundaries of the office space as workers carry that negative disposition home with them. ​http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/rudeness-in-the-workplace_55b2887ce4b0224d8832321c


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 3, 2015)

Μου έχει συμβεί να σκεφτώ για άτομο το οποίο μου έδειξε απροσδόκητη αγένεια στην επαγγελματική μας συναλλαγή, «Μου φαίνεται πως κόλλησε αγένεια από τον τάδε (γνωστό για την αγένειά του) με τον οποίο έχει στενή συνεργασία τελευταία.»

Και έχω παρατηρήσει ότι σε κάποιες ΔΟΥ υπάρχει διάχυτη αγένεια προς τους συναλλασσομένους, η οποία δεν υπάρχει σε άλλες.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Aug 3, 2015)

Έχει διερευνηθεί κατά πόσον κολλάει και η ευγένεια; Τι control υπήρχε στα πειράματα; Θα πρέπει να κάτσω να τα διαβάσω (τα καθαυτό πειράματα, όχι το γενικό άρθρο) για να έχω εικόνα, και πού καιρός...


----------



## Palavra (Aug 3, 2015)

Εγώ πάντως όταν είχα γυρίσει από βραχείες σπουδές στη Γαλλία παρατήρησα ότι έλεγα σε όλους «καλημέρα», «παρακαλώ» και «ευχαριστώ» και με κοιτούσαν και περίεργα.


----------



## nickel (Aug 3, 2015)

Κι εμένα έχει εκτραχυνθεί ο δημόσιος και ιδιαίτερα ο ιδιωτικός τρόπος έκφρασης από τότε που διαβάζω πιο συχνά σελίδες του ελληνικού Facebook.


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 3, 2015)

Και αφού ακούσαμε πρωθυπουργό στη Βουλή να λέει σε αρχηγό κόμματος "Λες σαχλαμάρες", να περιμένουμε σε λίγο να ακούσουμε και "Λες μαλακίες", σωστά;


----------



## nickel (Aug 3, 2015)

Αλλού αυτές.
http://www.protothema.gr/politics/article/497133/filis-o-varoufakis-ehei-pei-polles-mlkies/


----------



## Earion (Aug 5, 2015)

Ε, όπως και να το κάνουμε, ο νυν αρχηγός της αξιωματικής αντιπολίτευσης έχει βάλει πολύ ψηλά τον πήχυ (βλ. εδώ ή εδώ).


----------



## nickel (Aug 5, 2015)

Earion said:


> Ε, όπως και να το κάνουμε, ο νυν αρχηγός της αξιωματικής αντιπολίτευσης έχει βάλει πολύ ψηλά τον πήχυ (βλ. εδώ ή εδώ).



Καλά, αυτός καλλιεργεί λαϊκό προφίλ. Έχει κάψει και τα φατσομπουκικά όρια!


----------



## AoratiMelani (Aug 5, 2015)

Αχ, αυτό το μεσογειακό μας ταμπεραμέντο... σταματήστε την ελλάδα να κατέβω. Αρκετά χρόνια άντεξα.


----------



## Palavra (Aug 5, 2015)

Ναι, βρε Μελάνη, αλλά είμαστε αυθεντικοί τύποι, όχι άχρωμοι λαπάδες σαν τους τζιτζιφιόγκους τους Φράγκους, όλα δικά σου τα θες, πχια.


----------



## SBE (Aug 5, 2015)

Εγώ, που έχω δουλέψει και στα δυο συστήματα, δεν ξέρω τελικά ποιΟ είναι καλύτερο. 
Να έχεις τον αγενή, που τουλάχιστον σου δείχνει ότι σε έχει γραμμένο (και μπορεί να είναι και ακίνδυνος), ή να έχεις τον φαινομενικά ευγενικό, που δολοπλοκεί πίσω από την πλάτη σου;


----------



## Palavra (Aug 5, 2015)

Δεν ξέρω για τον ευγενή, ο αγενής πάντως βγαίνει και σε συνδυασμό (αγενής και επικίνδυνος). Μη σου τύχει.


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 5, 2015)

Επίσης, βγαίνει και σε συνδυασμό "αγενής και δολοπλόκος πίσω από την πλάτη σου". Απλώς όταν σου τη φέρει ο αγενής, το θεωρείς φυσικό, μια και η αγένειά του έδειχνε ότι δεν σε συμπαθεί. Με τον ευγενή πέφτεις απ' τα σύννεφα.

Τελικό συμπέρασμα: 
1) Ποτέ δεν ξέρεις ποιος δολοπλοκεί σε βάρος σου, γι' αυτό πρέπει να είσαι πάντα προετοιμασμένος και να φυλάγεσαι, τουλάχιστον στο εργασιακό περιβάλλον.
2) Καλό θα είναι να περιβάλλεσαι από ευγενείς ανθρώπους, γιατί η μέρα σου περνάει πιο ευχάριστα.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Aug 5, 2015)

SBE said:


> Εγώ, που έχω δουλέψει και στα δυο συστήματα, δεν ξέρω τελικά ποιΟ είναι καλύτερο.


Χάθηκε ο δρόμος της καμήλας;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 5, 2015)

AoratiMelani said:


> Χάθηκε ο δρόμος της καμήλας;



Του αλόγου που σχεδιάστηκε από επιτροπή;


----------

